# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Biste li dozvolili drugoj ženi da doji vaše dijete?

## Juroslav

http://www.net.hr/bebe/page/2008/08/26/0274006.html

kak mogu u istom tekstu napisati i dobre stvari i hrpu gluposti?

----------


## ronin

Da,ne znam što je pjesnik ustvari htio reći,malo se pogubio na kraju pa tekst gubi smisao

----------


## anchie76

Ma dobro je.. neka se barem o tome uopce prica   :Grin:

----------


## Linda

Uh, stvarno iritantan tekst.. _brutalna strana dojenja, majka krava muzara, šokantan prizor dojenja tuđeg djeteta, teret majčinstva, iscrpljujuće..._  moja svijest nikako ove navode ne može povezati s najljepšim činom kojeg je priroda ženi podarila- hraniti dijete svojim mlijekom, pa makar i tuđe... poseban je to osjećaj. 

Drago mi je ipak da u anketi vode mame koje bi dale dijete drugoj majci na podoj.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Uh, stvarno iritantan tekst.. _brutalna strana dojenja, majka krava muzara, šokantan prizor dojenja tuđeg djeteta, teret majčinstva, iscrpljujuće..._  moja svijest nikako ove navode ne može povezati s najljepšim činom kojeg je priroda ženi podarila- hraniti dijete svojim mlijekom, pa makar i tuđe... poseban je to osjećaj. 
> 
> Drago mi je ipak da u anketi vode mame koje bi dale dijete drugoj majci na podoj.


je, katastrofa! "dijete isisava zivot iz majke"   :Rolling Eyes:  , uzas jedan! vise mi se cini kao antipropaganda dojenja nego bilo sto drugo!   :Nope:

----------


## anchie76

A cujte, moguce da se ta zena zaista tako osjecala.  Pa nije to nista cudno s obizom u kakvom svijetu zivimo i koliko je rijetkost vidjeti dojenje generalno.

Ne pricinjava svim zenama dojenje nevjerojatan uzitak.  I to je po meni ok.  Ocekivanje (drustva) da uziva kad se ona tako ne osjeca, vjerujem da je jos gore.

----------


## Honey

Meni je super zadnja rečenica: "Ako vam se to čini pomalo šokantnim, možda biste trebali dvaput promisliti – i vidjeti je li to uistinu neobičnije od toga da vam dijete doji krava"   :Grin: 

Nije mi ništa strašno u tome što je žena priznala da se loše osjećala dojeći, iako mi je malo preuranjen taj njen zaključak nakon samo tri tjedna dojenja  :/

----------


## Linda

> Nije mi ništa strašno u tome što je žena priznala da se loše osjećala dojeći, iako mi je malo preuranjen taj njen zaključak nakon samo tri tjedna dojenja


Ma, nek se ona tako osjećala, nije na meni da to procjenjujem, ali nisu mi OK tekstovi koji negativno djeluju na ionako poljuljano samopouzdanje mnogih friških mama ili trudnica.

----------


## leonisa

> Jedna od prvih i najnevjerojatnijih žena koje je srela bila je talijanska umjetnica Vanessa Beecroft, koja je otišla u Sudan kako bi pomogla djeci na rubu gladi. Dojenjem je od smrti spasila dvoje novorođenčadi koja su odbijala hranjenje na bočicu.


fascinantno  :Heart:

----------


## triplemama

Tekst je stvarno dvoličan   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ja sam dojila tuđe dijete (dijete je imalo alergiju na proteine KM a majka je bila na relaktaciji koja nakraju nije uspjela pa sam uskočila da je ipak malo nahranimo jer je majka tada imala vrlo malo mlijeka) i njena majka je bila tu. 

Da li bi dala da mi neko doji dijete? Bi, ako iole znam ženu, i da sam nekako spriječena da dojim (bolest ili sl.) ali mislim da nebih mogla gledati, jer bi bila ljubomorna ipak je to poseban akt između majke i djeteta.

----------


## icyoh

Mene je dojila druga žena - mislim da je to nekada bilo uobičajeno. Ja bih dala svoje ženi koju (jako dobro) poznajem, isto kao što bih dojila i tuđe.

A vezano uz iskustva s dojenjem, malo mi je glupo zastupati slobodu izražavanja i onda raditi ovakve face  :/  ženi koja kaže da joj je to loše iskustvo. Meni je moje sunce do krvi izgrizlo bradavice, sisao je i otimala sam mu jednu iz usta kad bi počela jako krvariti, a davala drugu, plakali smo i on i ja. Jedini razlog zašto nisam prestala dojiti je jer vjerujem da je to najbolje za mog sina.

----------


## cuckalica

> Da li bi dala da mi neko doji dijete? Bi, ako iole znam ženu, i da sam nekako spriječena da dojim (bolest ili sl.) ali mislim da nebih mogla gledati, jer bi bila ljubomorna ipak je to poseban akt između majke i djeteta.


x

inace, meni je tekst ok, i meni je prvih par tjedana dojenje bilo grozno a najgore od svega mi je bilo to sta su mi svi tvrdili kako je to nesto najdivnije na svijetu. osjecala sam se kao najgora majka u povijesti. da mi je bar netko rekao da ima jos zena koje se u pocetku osjecaju tako i da lijepi dio tek slijedi.

----------


## Deaedi

Tekst je senzacionalistički, a rizik, mogućnost prijenosa raznih bolesti sa nestirane dojilje na bebu nije uopće spomenut. Kao da je stav okoline bitniji od zdravlja  :?

----------


## Loryblue

meni se tekst baš svidio.
pogotovo ovaj dio iako sam i sama majka koja nije dojila nego hranila formulom.




> Na primjedbu da to šteti povezivanju majke i djeteta, uvjeravale su je da je ona u krivu – ako stvarno volim i brinem za svoju kćer, željet ću da dobije najbolje moguće mlijeko. A formula je slaba zamjena.


i da, dala bi drugoj ženi da doji moje dijete.

----------


## mama courage

> Honey prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nije mi ništa strašno u tome što je žena priznala da se loše osjećala dojeći, iako mi je malo preuranjen taj njen zaključak nakon samo tri tjedna dojenja
> 
> 
> Ma, nek se ona tako osjećala, nije na meni da to procjenjujem, ali nisu mi OK tekstovi koji negativno djeluju na ionako poljuljano samopouzdanje mnogih friških mama ili trudnica.


pa na takvo poljuljano samopouzdanje uglavnom djeluju tekstovi o tome kako se sve žene trebaju osjećati ispunjeno i predivno kad doje jer je to nešto najljepše što žena može blabla. ili uopće kad rode, da ih trebaju preplaviti osjećaji ljubavi prema djetetu. a gle ono, ima žena koje tada ćapi osrednja depra, a ima i onih koji ne uživaju u dojenju, kojima je to (prije ili kasnije) tlaka. 

samo što je iluzorno takve rasprave očekivati na ovakvom forumu.

vezano za tekst, meni bi konkretno jako zasmetalo da neka teta čuvalica bez mog znanja doji moje dijete. i to još žena koja uopće nema mlijeka. pretpostavila bih da joj fali daska u glavi i frknula bih ju van.

----------


## Anci

> vezano za tekst, meni bi konkretno jako zasmetalo da neka teta čuvalica bez mog znanja doji moje dijete. i to još žena koja uopće nema mlijeka. pretpostavila bih da joj fali daska u glavi i frknula bih ju van.


Meni je to isto zazvučalo bolesno.

A što se tiče pitanja iz naslova, odgovor na to sam dala nedavno na identičnom topiku. Ne bih.
Ne mislim tu sad na neke situacije ratnog stanja i prirodnih nepogoda... nego na normalne situacije. Tad ne bih dala. Ne bih ni dojila tuđe dijete.
Svejedno mi je što netko drugi o tome misli-ovo je moje mišljenje.

----------


## Linda

> pa na takvo poljuljano samopouzdanje uglavnom djeluju tekstovi o tome kako se sve žene trebaju osjećati ispunjeno i predivno kad doje jer je to nešto najljepše što žena može blabla. ili uopće kad rode, da ih trebaju preplaviti osjećaji ljubavi prema djetetu. a gle ono, ima žena koje tada ćapi osrednja depra, a ima i onih koji ne uživaju u dojenju, kojima je to (prije ili kasnije) tlaka.


Ma, valjda sam ja presubjektivna za ovu raspravu... 




> Jedna od prvih i najnevjerojatnijih žena koje je srela bila je talijanska umjetnica Vanessa Beecroft, koja je otišla u Sudan kako bi pomogla djeci na rubu gladi. Dojenjem je od smrti spasila dvoje novorođenčadi koja su odbijala hranjenje na bočicu.


Žalosno mi je da je čin spašavanja djece od smrti proglašen kotroverznim i senzacionalističkim.. pa zar bi ijedna žena dojilja koja ima pored sebe gladno dijete (bilo čije) odbila nahraniti ga pod cijenu njegove smrti?

----------


## Anci

> pa zar bi ijedna žena dojilja koja ima pored sebe gladno dijete (bilo čije) odbila nahraniti ga pod cijenu njegove smrti?


Linda, meni je jedno ova situacija koju si ti navela, a drugo ona teta čuvalica koja je stavila dijete na prsa  :/

----------


## Linda

Kužim te, Anci i mogu razumjeti da dijeljenje "tuđe dojke" iz fore i u svakoj prilici nije ljudima prihvatljivo, ali postoje razne situacije nužde, ne mora se raditi od ratnim prilikama. 
Recimo da te prijateljica koja je pod lijekovima zamoli da joj dojiš dijete dok joj ne prođe terapija... meni je to situacija gdje uopće nema razmišljanja, zna se što je za bebu najbolje, na stranu moj eventualni sram ili nelagoda. Uostalom, Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija ad. mlijeko stavlja tek na 4. mjesto- mlijeko zamjenske dojilje je ispred njega.

----------


## Anci

Nisam se našla u takvoj situaciji. Ja sam ono gore onako definirala, ko po Ustavu: ratno stanje i neposredna ugroženost.  :Grin:  

Referirala sam se na ove situacije kao što ti kažeš _iz fore_.
I uskočila bih sestri/prijateljici  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> vezano za tekst, meni bi konkretno jako zasmetalo da neka teta čuvalica bez mog znanja doji moje dijete. i to još žena koja uopće nema mlijeka. pretpostavila bih da joj fali daska u glavi i frknula bih ju van.
> 
> 
> Meni je to isto zazvučalo bolesno.
> ...


Anci, potpis.
a ne znam, nekim ženama je to valjda normalno. jednom mi je jedna prijateljica, u stvari više poznanica, ostavila bebu (starosti kao mara) da joj pričuvam dok je ona kod frizera - na sat-dva. imali su tad pet mjeseci. i kaže ona meni mrtvo-hladno da ako počne plakati da mu dam cicu. na što sam ja odgovorila - nema šanse. nosati ću ga, zabavljati, ali cicu mu ne dam.

----------


## zhabica

ja sam se nasala u situaciji da san zamolila prijateljicu da mi podoji zhapca kad sam imala prometnu i nisan znala kad cu doc iz bolnice doma, pristala je no nije bilo potrebno jer san dosla navrime. 

nedavno mi je druga prijateljica zavrsila na hitnu i njeni i ona su me tili zamolit da ja podojim njenu malu (od par tjedana) al im je bilo neugodno pitat, a ja se sva raznjezila kad su mi rekli, to san dozivila ka kompliment. 

iako moram priznat da bi mi obe situacije bile malo neobicne, unatoc tome sta su _hitne_ bilo bi mi neobicno dojit tudje dijete i da netko moje podoji, ali eto sad iz iskustva znam da bi pristala u takvim situacijama koje sam navela.  

samo ne znam kako bi zhabac reagira   :Unsure:

----------


## Sirius Black

Ja bih dala drugoj ženi da mi podoji dijete samo ako se radi o novorođenčetu , ili eventualno djetetu mlađem od 6 mj. a ja ga ne mogu nahraniti zbog bolesti i sl. Nikad to ne bih radila samo iz fore. 

Tuđe dijete bih podojila ako bi to neka mama od mene tražila, ali isto ko cvijeta73 ne bih samo tak dala cicu drugom djetetu nego bih ga probala nekak drukčije smiriti. Da se mami nešto dogodi, pa je dijete gladno, onda bi ga podojila.

----------


## Frida

Dala bih drugoj ženi da podoji moje dijete, dapače bila bih izuzetno sretna da neka od dragih mi dojilja sama ponudi da podoji P ili I.

Dojila bih dijete druge žene, u tome ne nalazim ništa sablažnjivo, odrasla sam uz nonu dugodojilicu koja je, pored moje tete, dojila još troje djece.

----------


## Kanga

> i kaže ona meni mrtvo-hladno da ako počne plakati da mu dam cicu. na što sam ja odgovorila - nema šanse. nosati ću ga, zabavljati, ali cicu mu ne dam.


ja bi mu dala (naravno, u slucaju da sam dojilja)  :Smile: 

jednom je prijateljica iz fore dala ciku mom J (bio je star oko 5 mj., njezina mala oko 3 mj.) - povukao je iz prve par puta, a nakon toga pustio, osvrnuo se oko sebe i signalizirao da zeli kod mene   :Heart:

----------


## meda

ja bi podojila i dala bi na podoj u posebnim okolnostima, al iz fore bas i ne

a da dojenje ponekad moze biti i naporno i iscrpljujuce, to nije nis novo, pa i na ovom forumu  ima toliko tema i postova  o tome   :Wink:

----------


## Kanga

da pojasnim svoj prethodni post: "iz fore" sam zapravo mislila "iz znatizelje" - htjele smo vidjeti kako ce reagirati. meni je bilo nevjerojatno zamisliti da ce uopce htjeti prihvatiti ciku koja nije moja, ali dogodilo se suprotno. zapravo, to je potpuno prirodno iz perspektive dojenceta koje nije optereceno stvarima kojima mi odrasli jesmo...

----------


## Dalm@

Članak mi je još OK, ali fotka je  :Rolling Eyes:  .
Bolje da su stavili onu iz Sudana.

----------


## astral

neznam kako ću razmišljat kad počnem dojiti, al za sad mislim da nema šanse da neko doji moje dijete niti da ja dojim tuđe!
 jednostavno mi je to nezamislivo, jer smatram da je to intimna stvaar između mame i bebe.
 mislim, bez uvrede, to je samo moje mišljenje. 
e da, i još nešto, uopće mi nije lijepo ni ugodno vidjeti dojilju kako daje sisu na javnom mjestu (opet radi intime) :shock:

----------


## Anci

> e da, i još nešto, uopće mi nije lijepo ni ugodno vidjeti dojilju kako daje sisu na javnom mjestu (opet radi intime) :shock:


A zašto?
Stvarno me zanima.
Što je tu tako 
 :shock:

----------


## Sirius Black

Anci, evo mogu ti ja napisati iako nije tema. Ja sam dojila dijete na plaži ispod suncobrana, pokrile smo se ručnikom, ljudi su vidjeli da dojim, ali to je sve skupa bilo nekak diskretno. 
Grozno mi je vidjeti kad netko doji u velikoj gomili ljudi, npr. na terasi kafića i na klupi kraj šetališta na kojem je gomila ljudi i onda pljus, izbaci sisu van. To mi izgleda ko da doji radi parade, a ne radi djeteta. Ono u stilu "sad ću ja baš tu dojiti pa nek svi vide". Ali to je samo moje mišljenje, znam da se većina neće složiti.

----------


## Frida

> Grozno mi je vidjeti kad netko doji u velikoj gomili ljudi, npr. na terasi kafića i na klupi kraj šetališta na kojem je gomila ljudi i onda pljus, izbaci sisu van. To mi izgleda ko da doji radi parade, a ne radi djeteta. Ono u stilu "sad ću ja baš tu dojiti pa nek svi vide". Ali to je samo moje mišljenje, znam da se većina neće složiti.


Što bi ta mama po tebi trebala napraviti?
Mi smo danas otišli na čevape, P je ogladnio, ja sam izvadila cicu i podojila ga, ako jedemo mi što nebi i on. 
Dojenje je potreba, ne vjerujem da netko doji radi parade, uostalom koliko god mama sam vidjela da doji vani nijedna nije mahala cicom, više cice se vidi kod dekoltiranih teta nego kod mame koja doji.

I ja sam OT, sorry.

----------


## astral

neznam, stvarno nemam ništa protiv toga al mi jednostavno nije lijepo za vidit. par puta sam vidila mame kako doje u javnosti i iskreno meni je bilo  neugodno gledat (a nisam mogla ne gledat). ne mogu zamislit sebe kako vadim sisu u javnosti i da svi bulje u mene. možda zato jer živim u jako malom mjestu gdje svak svakoga zna pa mi je pogotovo bad. cure, žene, nemojte me krivo shvatit, samo izražavam svoje mišljenje.

----------


## astral

> Anci, evo mogu ti ja napisati iako nije tema. Ja sam dojila dijete na plaži ispod suncobrana, pokrile smo se ručnikom, ljudi su vidjeli da dojim, ali to je sve skupa bilo nekak diskretno. 
> Grozno mi je vidjeti kad netko doji u velikoj gomili ljudi, npr. na terasi kafića i na klupi kraj šetališta na kojem je gomila ljudi i onda pljus, izbaci sisu van. To mi izgleda ko da doji radi parade, a ne radi djeteta. Ono u stilu "sad ću ja baš tu dojiti pa nek svi vide". Ali to je samo moje mišljenje, znam da se većina neće složiti.


potpuno se slažem! npr. u jednoj trgovini namještajem gdje sam radila uđe žena s malom bebom, pita me o nekom kauču, ja pričam s njom kad odjednom ona sjedne na kauč, digne majicu, izvadi sisu, počne dojit, i još uvijek priča sa mnom! 
a ja, ono, sva u čudu, gledam, nju, pa gledam sisu, i ne mogu virovat. a tu je još bilo desetak ljudi u trgovini. ma daj, pa zar nije mogla sjest u neki kantun i to diskretnije obavit???
mene to malo podsjeća i na goste koji uđu u butigu ili kafić bez majice. alo? nemoramo svi gledat u golo tijelo. a tek nudisti na nenudističkim plažama?    :Mad:

----------


## Romina

meni je više anapetitlih kad netko dovuće u birc,restoran ili već negdje home made kašicu sa svime i svačime u ogromnoj plastičnoj posudi  :Grin:  (morala sam bit OT)
btw još nisam doživjela da netko teatralno izbaci cicu uz oblačić  iznad glave  u kojemu piše "sad ću ja baš tu dojiti pa nek svi vide"

----------


## meda

> da pojasnim svoj prethodni post: "iz fore" sam zapravo mislila "iz znatizelje" - htjele smo vidjeti kako ce reagirati. meni je bilo nevjerojatno zamisliti da ce uopce htjeti prihvatiti ciku koja nije moja, ali dogodilo se suprotno. zapravo, to je potpuno prirodno iz perspektive dojenceta koje nije optereceno stvarima kojima mi odrasli jesmo...


ma to iz fore nije islo tebe, makar je meni iz znatizelje isto kao iz fore, jer
ja bi samo u krajnjoj nuzdi. nije mi to pitanje intime izmedu mame i bebe, nego vise izmedu mene i te druge mame. ono, ne bi da me neciji muz dira, ali ako je lijecnik i pregledava me onda je drugacije. makar je meni bio bed ici kod stomatologa koji je frendicin muz  :Grin:  

isto tako u javnosti, nije mi problem dojiti jer je u nuzdi, ne znaci da bi se skinula pred svim tim ljudima gola iz cista mira. a preveliko skrivanje mi je isto bezveze, jer ne mislim da radim nesto lose ili ruzno pa se nemam potrebu skrivati. uostalom, zene na plazi hodaju i bez grudnjaka, pa mi je na plazi to stvarno apsurd. naravno, ako je mami samoj neugodno ok, nek napravi sve sto moze da joj bude ugodnije, ali zbog sebe, ne zbog okoline. potpuno shvacam da je to nekom bed i da to sam nikad ne bi radio, al sta nekoga smeta sto ja dojim u javnosti to stvarno ne kuzim :?

----------


## cvijeta73

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i kaže ona meni mrtvo-hladno da ako počne plakati da mu dam cicu. na što sam ja odgovorila - nema šanse. nosati ću ga, zabavljati, ali cicu mu ne dam.
> 
> 
> ja bi mu dala (naravno, u slucaju da sam dojilja) 
> 
> jednom je prijateljica iz fore dala ciku mom J (bio je star oko 5 mj., njezina mala oko 3 mj.) - povukao je iz prve par puta, a nakon toga pustio, osvrnuo se oko sebe i signalizirao da zeli kod mene


a to i ja kažem - nekome je to sasvim normalno. meni nikako ne sjeda. u stvari, idem baš razmisliti zašto je to tako, sad i mene zanima zašto mi je dojenje drugog djeteta neprihvatljivo. naravno, u normalnim okolnostima. da je rat, glad i sl. toje druga stvar - onda bih se malo posilila.   :Grin:  

a dojenje u javnosti - s tim pak nemam nikakvih problema. iako sam prije djece ija imala slično mišljenje - kao, što se ne mogu strpiti i podojiti kod kuće? eee, ne mogu se bebe strpiti, u tom je stvar.   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

> meni je više anapetitlih kad netko dovuće u birc,restoran ili već negdje home made kašicu sa svime i svačime u ogromnoj plastičnoj posudi  (morala sam bit OT)
> btw još nisam doživjela da netko teatralno izbaci cicu uz oblačić  iznad glave  u kojemu piše "sad ću ja baš tu dojiti pa nek svi vide"


i ti i astral kao da ste vidle mene--malu dojim di god dodem jer ona stalno hoce sisati (po tome bi morala dovijeka ostati na diskretnijem mjestu), a hranu za malog povremeno ponesem u plasticnoj posudi   :Wink: 

za surogat dojenje ne znam. bez problema bi dojila tude dijete, ali ne mogu si jos zamisliti bi li dala da netko doji moje. mozda, ali da ja to ne moram gledati   :Grin:

----------


## Romina

eto sad smo bez brige  :Grin:  
svakome smeta nešto i to je činjenica

----------


## Romina

e bitno je nagasiti da meni smeta samo posuda  :Wink:

----------


## astral

sto ljudi, sto ćudi!  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> sto ljudi, sto ćudi!


tako je....isto tako, ljudi se mijenjaju  :Wink:

----------


## Romina

Čuda se događaju samo onima koji u njih vjeruju  :Razz:

----------


## leonisa

ponekad ni sam nisi svjestan sebe u potpunosti 8)

----------


## leonisa

iliti- ponekad i sama sebe iznenadis, zar ne?  :Smile:

----------


## Romina

:No-no:

----------


## leonisa

ama bas niiiiiikad?
ma ne vjerujem  :Saint:  

evo, ja sam sebe iznenadila da sam jos budna  :Grin:

----------


## Romina

evo mene je sad iznenadio anđelek  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing:

----------


## Anci

> iliti- ponekad i sama sebe iznenadis, zar ne?


Sležem se.
Ono gore kad sam pitala  astral zašto ne voli gledati da netko vani doji... dok nisam bila mama, i meni je bilo neobično da netko doji u mom društvu, vani, u društvu... ne sad da nisam moga glrdati, ali bilo mi je neobično.
A onda sam postala mama  :Heart:  
I sve to mi je postalo normalno.

A opet dok je starija bila beba, bilo mi je neobično da netko doji 1. 5 godišnjaka.
I eto me opet, imam skoro pa dvogodišnjakinju koju dojim bez tendencije skorog prestanka.

----------


## lasada

Pozdrav curke!
Slažem se sa vašim komentarima. Između ostalog, rodila sam Laru 06.05.2008. u bolnici Gospić. Sa mnom je u sobi bila rodilja koja je rodila 2 dana prije mene dečkića i dojila ga. Kako je Lara sisala samo moj kolostrum jer mi je mlijeko krenulo tek 3 dan, sestra je predložila meni a ja se složila a tada je u mojem prisustvu pitala tu mamu Josipu da li želi dojiti i Laru na što je ona pristala. Imala je dovoljno mlijeka tada za oboje barem taj dan jer sam ja tek idući dobila pravo mlijeko makar ima manje grudi od mene. Samo ju želim pohvaliti jer mnoge žene se boje pristati jer misle ( to je iskustvo koje sam ja čula od mama) da mlijeko drugih dojilja nije dovoljno dobro  i kvalitetno pa do "kaj bude druga dojila moje dijete", ko da će ju otrovati, koje gluposti. Ja i Josipa smo i dan danas u kontaktu i viđamo se jer je ona iz GS a ja idem tamo pedijatru i drago mi je što je Larina pomajka a i njoj je drago što je pomogla. Da je barem takvih mama više. Nekada su majke nosile drugima da doje a sada se mnoge mame srame. Inače Lara je ta 3 dana plakala ko luda pa je sisala mene, Josipu a treći dan i treću mamu Milenu i sestra joj dala bočicu jedno veče jer je vriskala od gladi. Toliko o našem iskustvu.
Pusa  :Love:

----------


## astral

[quote
Sležem se.
Ono gore kad sam pitala  astral zašto ne voli gledati da netko vani doji... dok nisam bila mama, i meni je bilo neobično da netko doji u mom društvu, vani, u društvu... ne sad da nisam moga glrdati, ali bilo mi je neobično.
A onda sam postala mama  :Heart:  
I sve to mi je postalo normalno.

A opet dok je starija bila beba, bilo mi je neobično da netko doji 1. 5 godišnjaka.
I eto me opet, imam skoro pa dvogodišnjakinju koju dojim bez tendencije skorog prestanka.[/quote]

najvjerovatnije ću i ja kad rodim smatrat da je to ok. ovo neiskustvo govori iz mene  :Laughing:

----------


## Anci

> ajvjerovatnije ću i ja kad rodim smatrat da je to ok. ovo neiskustvo govori iz mene Laughing


Ma da.
To će ti biti najprirodija i najnormalnija stvar na svijetu.
I stvarno se nemaš čega sramiti. Ja sam i ovo ljetu J. dojila na plaži, a ima skoro 2 godine. I nitko nam ništa negativno nije uputio, ako te to brine.

Malo pomalo, oslobodit ćeš se srama. Meni se nije trčalo doma svaki put kad ona ogladni. Posebice što imam i starije dijete koje bih sad svaki čas morala vući iz parka i s plaže kad mala maca ogladni.

----------


## mama courage

> i kaže ona meni mrtvo-hladno da ako počne plakati da mu dam cicu. na što sam ja odgovorila - nema šanse. nosati ću ga, zabavljati, ali cicu mu ne dam.


ni ja ne bih dala. 

i osim u ratnim il vremenskim (ne)prilikama (kad ne bih imala ad ili ne bih ga mogla ispravno napraviti) pristala bih na zamjensku dojilju. u svim ostalim slučajevima - ad. 




> Ma, valjda sam ja presubjektivna za ovu raspravu...


a polaznica si tečaja. hmm...

----------


## anchie76

> pa na takvo poljuljano samopouzdanje uglavnom djeluju tekstovi o tome kako se sve žene trebaju osjećati ispunjeno i predivno kad doje jer je to nešto najljepše što žena može blabla. ili uopće kad rode, da ih trebaju preplaviti osjećaji ljubavi prema djetetu. a gle ono, ima žena koje tada ćapi osrednja depra, a ima i onih koji ne uživaju u dojenju, kojima je to (prije ili kasnije) tlaka. 
> 
> samo što je iluzorno takve rasprave očekivati na ovakvom forumu.


Nikako se ne mogu sloziti s tobom   :Wink:  Evo teme 

I ja se slazem da je vise stete nego koristi o pricama o idealnom dojenju.. Rijetka su takva dojenja.  Ajme kad se samo sjetim pocetaka dojenja 90 i nesto % zena... ma kakav ideal, kakva ljepota.  Krv i suze.  Pa ti to voli i uzivaj  :/ 

Mislim da je strasno bitno znati da u velikom broju slucajeva dojenje u pocecima nije ni ugodno ni lagodno; bitno je znati da su problemi cesti, da su rjesivi i da se to sve da prezivjeti, jer svi znamo da je dojenje najbolje, pa to sve vrijedi proci.  Ocekivanje ugodnog i idealnog te u startu vec vjerojatno baca u neuspjeh   :Saint:

----------


## Berlin

Ne bi dala drugoj ženi da doji moje dijete osim u slučaju gladi, ratova i sl. katastrofa tj. samo zbog preživljavanja. 
Bože, kako sam ja posesivna mama.

----------


## astral

Ma bez obzira na sve ja u se trudit dojit svoju bebu jer zaista smatram da je to najbolji način, pa ćemo vidit kako će ići. Ne mogu komentirat kad ne znam kakav je osijećaj.
Živi bili pa vidili!

----------


## mprelce6

Moj mali zeko i ja smo u početku imali veeelike probleme s dojenjem tako da mi je dojenje prvih nekoliko dana bilo strašno opterećenje i da ne pretjeram traumatično. Jednom prilikom sam pukla u bolnici kada mi je med. sestra rekla da zeko strašno gubi na težini, plakala sam kao nikad u životu, osjećala se nedostojnom svog djeteta i najgorom majkom na svijetu. Vidjevši taj moj jad i tugu cimerica se ponudila da ga doji. U tom trenutku to mi se činilo jako dobrom idejom. Ali srećom malo sam se smirila i došla do zaključka da to nije baš najpametnije. Iz jednostavnih razloga - zdrastvenih.

----------


## Kanga

> osjećala se nedostojnom svog djeteta i najgorom majkom na svijetu.


  :Love:  
Ali - zasto???





> Iz jednostavnih razloga - zdrastvenih.


 :/ 
A bi li prihvatila adaptirano mljeko u toj situaciji?

----------


## mprelce6

Zato što sam previše očekivala od sebe i bila uvjerena da će sve teći glatko, a uz to sve očito su me intenzivno šorali hormoni. Nikada neću zaboraviti kako sam se osjećala dok je moj čupavac urlao od gladi u bolnici, a cicu nikako nije uspio prihvatiti. Iz zdravstvenih razloga zato što ženu nisam uopće poznavala, a nikad se ne zna  :/ , tek me poslije uhvatio strah. Odbila sam i da mu daju adaptirano, te se sjetila da bi se mogla izdajati. Nakon nekoliko dana moj zeko je ojačao i više mu nije bio problem sisati. Danas ima 6700 grama i 2,5 mjeseca   :Grin:   .

----------


## vlatka5

dala bi i ako treba podojila i nećiju bebu.

----------


## Kanga

mprelce6, bila si jedino preprepredivna mama, ni manje ni vise od toga   :Love: .

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

U tekstu me je sokiral aizjava da je beba iz nje ISISAVALA ZIVOT! Gospode, ko to moze reci za podoj? To je poslijednje sto bi mi palo na pamet dok dojim svoju bebu!

Sto se tice teme - ukoliko ne bih imala mlijeka u porodilistu isti dan, da, pristala bih, vjerovatno da neko podoji moju bebu ali - ne prije mene. Ja bih pokusala prva, definitivno.

U slucaju elementarne nepogode i slicnih "daleko bilo" stvari, svakako.

I ja bih u svako doba podojila tudju bebu ako ima potrebe. Mada, da mi ostave tudje dijete na cuvanje i kazu - doji ako zatreba, shvatila bih te ljude kao prilicno neozbiljne, ali bih opet ako treba podojila bebu.

Kada hranim Viktora osjecam se sigurnom, odvaznom, ponosnom, ispunjenom, kompletnom i presrecnom i ne mogu vejrovati da neka zena misli da dijete dojenjem isisava zivt iz nje!

Prije poroda nisam mogla da pomislim da cu uzivati u tome sto dojim. Ma ni nasalila se ne bih da to izaziva toliki ponos i srecu!

----------


## roby

Ne bih dala tuđoj (zapravo) nepoznatoj ženi da doji dijete. Kod mene se radi o strahu od raznoraznih boleština. (ne znam sad koje se sve mogu uopče prenjeti m.mlijekom ali to mi je neka fobija) Zdravstveni sam djelatnik pa valjda prof. deformacija. 
A ne bih imala ništa protiv dojiti tuđe dijete.

----------


## sladjanaf

> U tekstu me je sokiral aizjava da je beba iz nje ISISAVALA ZIVOT! Gospode, ko to moze reci za podoj? To je poslijednje sto bi mi palo na pamet dok dojim svoju bebu!


ali dozvoli da postoje i takve situacije, jer, vjeruj mi, postoje. ni više ni manje nego tako. Stalno cicanje - 24/7 - nespavanje dulje od 10 minuta u komadu, nijedan položaj nije dobar, bradavice bole jer se maltene raspadaju, ne možeš ih niti dodirnuti a kamoli da ih netko sisa i tako 7 dana. 
Onda se zazboliš od iscrpljenosti, dobiješ temperaturu i treba ti samo malo sna a spavati ne možeš jer stalno moraš dojiti. Nemožeš "prištekati" i spavati jer će ti se dijete udaviti od cice broj 9, pa ju stalno moraš držati da dijete može normalno disati.
been there, done that.
nemoj da te šokiraju takve stvari, jer su normalne. Bez obzira koliko volio svoje dijete i želio mu najbolje, ponekad ne možeš dati ono što nemaš.
i da, dala bih svoje dijete na dojenje drugoj mami. žao mi je što takve nije bilo u blizini kad ja više nisam mogla.

----------


## ZIMA

> Mislim da je strasno bitno znati da u velikom broju slucajeva dojenje u pocecima nije ni ugodno ni lagodno; bitno je znati da su problemi cesti, da su rjesivi i da se to sve da prezivjeti, jer svi znamo da je dojenje najbolje, pa to sve vrijedi proci. Ocekivanje ugodnog i idealnog te u startu vec vjerojatno baca u neuspjeh


S ovim se slažem. Ali imam nekako dojam da kod puno žena čak i kada su znale da bi moglo biti teško to opet nije riješilo probleme kada su nastali jer im nije imao tko pomoći. Cijela jedna generacija je ostala bez znanja koja su se prenosila s koljena na koljeno. Ja već danima objašnjavam pripadnicima te generacije zašto ne želim dudu varalicu i bez obzira koliko su mi jaki argumenti imam osjećaj da to doživljavaju kao moj hir. Ili sklonost mazohizmu   :Smile: 
I da - dojila bi tuđe dijete i dala bi svoje drugome ako ga ja ne bi mogla dojiti. Ali opet - postoje izdajalice. Ipak bi radije da pije mlijeko na bočicu nego da je drugoj mami na sisi jer mislim da bi bila ljubomorna 
što se tiče dojenja u javnosti - uopće ne znam što je tu  :shock: 
gola sisa? pa ima ih svugdje ( sad sam se sjetila reklame za pipi ne znam zašto.... )
čin dojenja - e što pak u tome ima čudno.
U biti kao i kod svega - ako vam se ne sviđa nemojte gledati. Nije da će dojilje razgolićene trčati za vama.

----------


## Pepita

Tko je rekao da je biti roditelj i odgajati uopće lagano??? 
Neki to zovu "žrtvovanje za dijete", meni je to besmisleno.

Ja ne volim osuđivati niti komentirati bilo čije postupke ili bilo kakva ili bilo čija mišljenja. Posebno ne znam što bi rekla ženi koja "se osjećala kao krava dok je dijete dojila".

Ja ću samo reći da ću za dva i pol mjeseca saznati i što znači imati, a i dojiti dijete.
Mogu reći da ću se potruditi da to dijete dojim, dati ću sve od sebe, bolilo ili ne, jer moje mišljenje je da na početku mog života kao roditelja, najmanje što mogu napraviti je potruditi se dojiti svoje dijete što duže.

Ja se znam koji put našaliti sa svojim mužem da se osjećam kao klokanica. Netko tko bi to čuo sa strane mogao bi negativno shvatiti, ali to je naša interna šala, da mogu bila bi uvijek trudna, za mene je to jednostavno nešto presavršeno.

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

Dobro znam kakav zna biti pocetak. u porodilistu mi je jedna porodilja rkla - Divim ti se na upornosti ja bih se nagutala nekih pilula za obustavu laktacije i to je to...
Slobodno poredim bolove koje sam trpila tada sa porodjajnim i ne mislim da pretjerujem, jer sam ih ipak ja na sebi osjetila sa svega jednim danom razmaka.

Medjutim, nisam se osjecala kao da on isisava zivot iz mene. Osjeala sam bol, bilo je mucno, ali nisam vidjela moju bebu kao krivca. Jednostavno, to nije dovoljno jak razlog za odustati, samo sam to htjela reci.

Slazem se da kod dojenja ima stvari koje znaju biti mucne.

Nadoslo mlijeko - obilno, a beba u inkubatoru, ja prvorotka, niko mi ne kaze sta sad da radim  :Sad:  Dolazi beba, moje bradavice i dojke i sve - kao kamen, on mali, naucen na bocicu ne zna da uhvati. Oni ga uporno dohranjuju, ja uporno oticem, grudi mi modre, tvrde, vrele, odvratne i bolne do usijanja...
Cijelu jednu noc lezim sama u porodilistu i istiskam mlijeko. Malo prstima, malo pumpicom, dojim bebu kada se probudi, koliko god mogu. Boli me mozak, a ne grudi. Na kraju svlacim spavacicu i ostajem gola, u mrezastim gacama i istiskam mlijeko na spavacicu jer sam sve peskire i pelene totalno nakvasila. Osjecam se kao zarobljenik. Prljava, usamljena, neiskusna, ali uporna kao konj. Znam da mi je ta noc bila jedna od strasnijih u zitovu. Jedna bradavica naprsla od istiskanja, a oni tamni kolutovi da ne pominjem... To su ih izmucile babice koje su me prethodno izmlazale. 
Ali me drzala samo jedna misao - naucicu svoju bebicu da sisa, mada jadnicak nije znao kad su ga navukli na flasicu, a on zna sta mu je lakse... Malo po malo, svanulo je. 

Ja prljava, mlijeko pocelo da kiseli i da smrdi na posteljini, jastuku, po meni, po djetetu koje sam jedva zastitila poslijednjom suvom pelenom. Viktor je te noci napokon bio sit i to od majcinog mlijeka i ja sam bila srecna. oko 6 ujutro su mi donijeli cistu posteljinu i spavacicu i odnijeli bebu na pregled i presvlacenje. 
Kada su ga vratili, ponovo smo dojili...

Znam da nema veze sa temom, ali samo da kazem da znam da nije lako i da to sto mi nije lako nikad ne bi bio razlog da unajmim drugu zenu koja bi dojila moje dijete, da sebi olaksam.
I sada mi je ponekad komplikovano. Mlijeka puno, oni upijajuci umeci kostaju, a i brzo ih tamanim, nestanu mi nekad...Nocu prljam carsafe kad mi procuri mlijeko, ne mogu brzo da hodam, ne mogu da trcim jer su mi grudi, ma koliko ih izmuzla, nakon pola sata ponovo pune i Gospodu hvala na tome.

Da ne mogu, dopustila bih da druga zena doji moju bebu, ali da se ne lazemo, ne bih dugo izrdrzala da ga nosam drugoj zeni svakodnevno na podoj ili da ona zivi sa nama ili bilo sta slicno. Vjerovatno bih na to pristala u porodilistu, ali ne po povratku. Mozda je to sebicno i posesivno, ali bih poblesavila gledajuci kako se moje dijete navikava na miris i glas jos jedne mame, mada znam da je to divna zena koja je pristala pomoci meni i mom djetetu.

Ne mogu reci sta bih tacno radila... Pitanje je razloga zbog koga bih to morala raditi...

----------


## pomikaki

članak je senzacionalistički pisan, malo mi je glupo da se o takvoj temi piše na način kao da se izvještava s koride. Uz sve ragade i ostale nevolje meni je to ipak tema koja je izaziva neku vrstu nježnosti. Ali onaj tko je pisao članak sigurno nikad nije dojio...

ali zainteresirala me je ova priča o ženi koja nije imala djece a ipak joj je krenulo mlijeko par dana nakon stavljanja bebe na prsa - nisam zbilja znala da se to može??? *Je li to točno?* To je koristan podatak  8) 

Ne bih imala ništa protiv da moje dijete netko smiri na taj način ako nisam prisutna, čak ni da mene ne pita. Ako će to spriječiti da mi dijete plače kao kišna godina, mislim da u tome nema ništa loše. I ja bih to učinila da me netko ostavi s dojenčetom koje urla a nemam druge pomoći. Možda bih bila nesretna da meni mlijeko ne ide a gledam drugu ženu koja mi doji dijete, ali bih to pretrpila lakše nego da moram na AD.

Istina, bila sam u prilici kad sam mogla podojiti nećaku i nisam to napravila, bilo me strah jer je moja mala baš imala neke naslage u ustima, nećaka je sad na AD   :Sad:   i još se pitam jesam li pogriješila.

A dojenje u javnosti, to je OT i stoput već raspravljeno... ali kad se već oftopičari - i ja sam imala drugačiji stav prema tome prije nego sam rodila, ne da mi se baš gadilo, ali čudilo me npr. kad bi me prijateljice zvale da vidim kako doje. Ja ajde ne zovem nikog tko sam ne pokaže interes, ali moje cice su sad izgubile svoju raniju seksualnu funkciju i čisto su prehrambeni artikal. I ako idemo van bez problema izvadim cicu u kafiću (kad je bilo zima čak sam išla u kafić samo da podojim, da ne hladim bubrege u parku). Trudim se ne razbacivati se previše cicama pri tome, ali da ću puštati dijete da plače do doma, ili ne ići nikamo zato što moje dojenje smeta tinejđerima koji još ne znaju kako je to imati djecu... nema šanse.

----------


## meda

ja sam prije trudnoce, pa cak i az vrijeme iste, vjerovala da meni dojenej u javnosti nece biti potrebno. mislila sam da to nikad necu moci napraviti, i nadala se da necu ni morati. koji zaheb  :Laughing:  

ALI, nikad prije, a sad jos manje, mi nije palo na pamet osudivati zene koje doje u javnosti ili se zgrazati nad time ili donositi neke dalekosezne zakljucke o njima 

sjetimo se da je jos u proslom stoljecu bilo nezamislivo da se ljudi ljube ili cak samo grle na cesti. danas je to sasvim normalno.

----------


## pomikaki

> ALI, nikad prije, a sad jos manje, mi nije palo na pamet osudivati zene koje doje u javnosti ili se zgrazati nad time ili donositi neke dalekosezne zakljucke o njima


X
i to se zbilja rijetko viđalo, kao i danas, uostalom.
Jednom sam prije dosta godina vidjela ženu u tramvaju kako doji dijete od nekih 3 god, i to me iznenadilo, ali daleko od toga da bi mi bil gadljivo, bilo mi je čak zanimljivo.   :Razz:

----------


## Muca

apsolutno *bih*

ali od dojilje za koju znam što konzumira, i, ono što je bitnije, od dojilje za koju znam što ne konzumira.


nema tog praha koji će nadomjestiti majčino mlijeko, pa makar to bila majka na posudbi

baš sam danas na kavici pričala o tome s jednom dragom podupirušom   :Wink:

----------


## mprelce6

Kanga, oprosti što ti nisam prije zahvalila na   :Love:   i lijepim riječima, veliko hvala    :Kiss:

----------


## MarikaPika

Veceras me zove rodjaka koja se porodila pre mesec i po dana,rodila drugo dete(posle pauze od 11 godina) i naravno,doji je punom parom :D (prvu je kcer dojila 2 godine),ali ima sledecu situaciju:njena se mladja sestra porodila pre 2 meseca,ali kako ima tumor hipofize zbog kojeg mora biti pod terapijom,doktori su je savetovali da ne doji malenu.Malena je od rodjenja malokrvna i nkakvim preparatima to do sada nisu mogli da regulisu,te im je ta moja rodjaka,znaci,bebicina tetka,ponudila da je ona doji,pa makar to bilo 3 puta dnevno ako ne mogu cesce da je donose.Njen me je humani postupak odusevio!Jos samo da je uverim,jer je jedino to brine,da ce biti dovoljno mleka za obe bebice i da ne mora nikakve specijalne cajeve piti,vec samo unositi ,radi sebe ,dovoljno tecnosti.Da ce tolika porosnja usloviti samo povecanje proizvodnje i puno toplog,slatkog mleka za dve sestrice  :Love:

----------


## Fidji

Moja draga šogorica jučer je dojila Iana dok sam ja bila kod doktora.   :Heart:  
Hvala joj puno, meni to puno znači.

----------


## kljucic

Pitanje je vrlo složeno, ali sam uglavnom ZA. 

Nismo dojili iz nekih drugih razloga, ali bih bila sretnija da je moja L. na majčinom mlijeku, čak i druge dojilje, nego na AD. Vjerujem da je lakše prebacit dijete sa sise na sisu nego sa bočice na sisu. Koliko bi mi to smetalo iz nekih sebičnih i posesivnih razloga, ne znam.
Također bih podojila tuđe dijete, a i bilo bi mi puno lakše da sam umjesto mehaničke izdajalice imala "živu" izdajalicu.

----------


## manita81

ja sam vam nedavno svog sincica ostavila sogorici na cuvanje nekih 2 sata maximalno, kada sam se vratila doma veli vam ona meni da je mali plakao pa mu je ona dala cicu. mene je to toliko sokiralo da nisam znala sta bi joj rekla :shock:

----------


## anchie76

A jel ona doji inace?

----------


## manita81

ona nama djecu pa si je vjerojatno zamislila da ce mom malom biti zamjenska mama.

----------


## summer

E ovo bi mene ispalilo iz gaca - samo sam zamislila i vec sam  :Mad:

----------


## cuckalica

> E ovo bi mene ispalilo iz gaca - samo sam zamislila i vec sam


*X*
mene to malo podsjeca na scene iz thrillera b produkcije

----------


## Fidji

Možda žena jednostavno nije znala što bi više probala. Jako je teško čuvati dijete koje neutješno plače, pogotovo nekom tko nema iskustva.

----------


## piplica

> Možda žena jednostavno nije znala što bi više probala. Jako je teško čuvati dijete koje neutješno plače, pogotovo nekom tko nema iskustva.


Pretpostavljam da je tako, inače ne bi uopće rekla da je to napravila.
Iako, priznajem da bih i ja na to ostala :shock: .

----------


## Deaedi

Stvarno  :shock:

----------


## pomikaki

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Možda žena jednostavno nije znala što bi više probala. Jako je teško čuvati dijete koje neutješno plače, pogotovo nekom tko nema iskustva.
> 
> 
> Pretpostavljam da je tako, inače ne bi uopće rekla da je to napravila.
> Iako, priznajem da bih i ja na to ostala :shock: .


valjda sam ja čudna, ali meni tu ne bi bilo ništa sporno. Zašto vam to toliko smeta?

----------


## manita81

ma mozda bi i ja presla preko toga da mi se ne uplice u sve sta radim s bebom kao npr. prematanje, dojenje- mi lezimo na krevetu i cikamo a ona legne malom sa druge strane i cmace ga, kada cesto trazi ciku njoj ne pada na pamet da se on jednostavno zeli druziti sa mamom, vec uporno komentira da mi je vjerojatno mlijeko preslabo. Ima toga jos puno, ali ne spada pod ovu temu.

----------


## grace

Vrlo rado bih dala dijete drugoj ženi da ga podoji ako bi to bilo potrebno isto bih učinila. 
Što se tiče isisavanja života dojenjem, nešto slićno mi je rekla dermatologica  
kada sam rekla da ne bi pila tablete jer dojim dvogodišnju curku.

----------


## Anci

> piplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Fidji prvotno napisa
> ...


Meni bi smetalo.
Dojenje je intiman čin majke i djeteta.
Dijete se može umiriti nošenjem, pozivanjem mame   :Grin:   da požuri doma...
Ne znam, meni je nezamislivo da mi netko tko čak ni nema mlijeka stavi dijete na prsa. Otkud uopće ideja  :?

----------


## pomikaki

istina, meni prije nego što sam rodila ne bi nikad palo na pamet da pokušam tako smiriti dijete, ali mislim da je to i zbog toga što uopće nisam imala bližih kontakata s malom djecom.

Inače ne mislim da je isključivo majka zadužena za dojenje djeteta. Ne tako davno bilo je sasvim normalno da su u to bar isprva uključene i druge seoske dojilje i svaka friška mama bila je do neba zahvalna ako bi joj koja pomogla u prvim danima. Danas je to manje popularno otkad su u igri bočice, ali čini mi se da i to pokazuje koliko smo se odmakli od prirode.

Sad, ova spomenuta šogica možda ima neke čudne motive, ne znam što bih rekla, ali i opet nije mi tako čudna zamisao da ako već čuvaš tuđe dijete koje plače, hoćeš ga smiriti, i nitko se ne bi čudio da mu daš prst u usta ili dudu varalicu, što onda fali cici varalici?   :Smile:

----------


## Joe

malo mi je priča patološka :/ 

ajde da žena doji, ili da ima iskustvo sa dojenjem, ali ovo mi je čisti psiho... ti kao imaš slabo mlijeko a ona djetetu nudi praznu cicu... bljak

prorijedi druženja

----------


## pomikaki

da, to sa slabim mlijekom nikako nije ok.

----------


## Anci

> Inače ne mislim da je isključivo majka zadužena za dojenje djeteta.


Moja sister je neki dan mojoj kćeri ponudila.   :Grin:  
Kaže mala: Ne, ja cicam mamu   :Grin:  


A što se tiče šogi (i sveki  :Grin: ), ne mogu se oteti dojmu da mi je to friki...

----------


## zhabica

> A što se tiče šogi (i sveki ), ne mogu se oteti dojmu da mi je to friki...


i meni  :/

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

> dala bi i ako treba podojila i nećiju bebu.


Svaka čast!! :D 
Ja bi podojila bilo čiju bebu, ali svoju ne bi mogla dati nekom da doji...možda jedino svojoj sestri...preposesivna sam za tako nešto  :Sad:

----------


## Točka

> Meni bi smetalo.
> Dojenje je intiman čin majke i djeteta.
> Dijete se može umiriti nošenjem, pozivanjem mame    da požuri doma...
> Ne znam, meni je nezamislivo da mi netko tko čak ni nema mlijeka stavi dijete na prsa. Otkud uopće ideja  :?



Potpis.

----------


## Pliska

Kad sam rodila D. on mi je doslovno pojeo bradavice i zadnji dan u bolnici nije nikako uspjevao uhvatiti kako treba jer je sve bilo jedna velika krasta. Pokušavali smo i pokušavali ali nije uspjevalo. On je neutješno plakao i ja sam zamolila cimericu da ga podoji što je ona i napravila. Bila sam joj zahvalna do neba   :Heart:  .  Podojila ga je još jednom prije nego što smo otišli doma kako nebi plakao po putu.

Ja bi bez problema podojila drugo djete jer smatram da je uvijek bolje majčino mlijeko (pa i neke druge mame) nego AD.

----------


## Pliska

Još sam se nečega sjetila što će nekome od vas biti  :shock: 

Imam brata koji je 2 godine stariji od D. i koji je cicao 4 godine. Kad je D. imao godinu dana, moja mama ga je pričuvala i moj brat je legnuo kraj nje i prištekao se na cicu, a D.je gledao onim gladnim pogledom kako samo djeca imaju kad netko nešto jede. Moja mama mu je ponudila cicu, on je povuko i pustio. Bilo mu je čudno jer to nisu bile moje cice. Unuk je cicao baku   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

*pliska* ovo tvoje mi nije cudno kad zena doji pa da je u tom slucaju i baka. 

vec sam se negdje izjasnila da mi takve situacije nisu cudne, kad je zena dojilja i da bi pristala da mi netko podoji dijete i da ja podojim tudje dijete.

ali mi je totalno friki kad zena ne doji nego je to ko neko natjecanje sa mamom ili ne znam ni ja sta, ne znam kako bi drugacije objasnila jer ne razumijem i koma mi je :/

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Mislim da bi samo u uvjetima gladi i rata pristala da mi dijete doji neka druga majka. I to ako je dijete mlađe od 6 mjeseci jer starije od toga vidi u sisi puno više od mlijeka, tu je i bliskost i nježnost i utjeha, pa počinje istraživanje ručicama, maženje itd itd i bio bi mi  neprirodan taj odnos mog djeteta i druge žene.

Da sad nakon skoro 2 godine dojenja dam sisu nekoj tuđoj bebi doslovno bi se osjećala ko da varam svoje dijete.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Šta se tiće dojenja u javnosti uvijek se raznježim i zastanem kad vidim, a pogotovo ako  nije riječ o dojenčetu.   :Grin:

----------


## marta

Lijena kakva jesam, dosla sam u razvojnu fazu u kojoj bi mi bilo drago imati neku blisku prijateljicu blizu, tako da mogu sinu reci, "ajd odi malo kod ____, ostavi moju sisu sad na miru."

----------


## Pliska

Mi se znamo zezati s Manuelom da neka sad malo cica tatu, a ne stalno mene   :Grin:  

Što se tiće dojenja u javnost, nema gdje nisam dojila i kome smeta neka ne gleda. Meni je jedino bitno da mi je dijete sito, smireno, veselo, a ne briga me za ljude oko mene.

----------


## marta

Vid je par puta uletio nocu tati pod majicu, trazeci sisu, pa se, napipavsi dlake, razderao "maminuuu".

----------


## pomikaki

> Lijena kakva jesam, dosla sam u razvojnu fazu u kojoj bi mi bilo drago imati neku blisku prijateljicu blizu, tako da mogu sinu reci, "ajd odi malo kod ____, ostavi moju sisu sad na miru."


aaa, koja dobra ideja, još da tu i tamo prespava kod nje   :Laughing:   da se sjetim kako to izgleda spavati u komadu




> Ja bi bez problema podojila drugo djete jer smatram da je uvijek bolje majčino mlijeko (pa i neke druge mame) nego AD.


ja se samo čudim da ima ljudi koji se s ovim ne bi složili.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ja bi bez problema podojila drugo djete jer smatram da je uvijek bolje majčino mlijeko (pa i neke druge mame) nego AD.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ja se samo čudim da ima ljudi koji se s ovim ne bi složili.


Evo, možeš se meni čuditi. 
Ne bi nikad dala drugoj ženi da doji moje dijete. To mi je odbojno. Možda bi dala izdojeno mlijeko druge žene na flašicu, ali samo ako je kontrolirana zdravstvena ispravnost. Čast svakome, vjera nikome.

----------


## pomikaki

zašto bi kontrolirala zdravstvenu ispravnost? Mlijeko je mlijeko...
može jedino biti rizik od mliječca ili nečeg takvog. Ne to misliš?

----------


## Deaedi

> zašto bi kontrolirala zdravstvenu ispravnost? Mlijeko je mlijeko...
> može jedino biti rizik od mliječca ili nečeg takvog. Ne to misliš?


HIV, Hepatitis...

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zašto bi kontrolirala zdravstvenu ispravnost? Mlijeko je mlijeko...
> može jedino biti rizik od mliječca ili nečeg takvog. Ne to misliš?
> 
> 
> HIV, Hepatitis...


damn, to mi upoće nije palo na pamet  :shock: 
moram sad malo razmišljati o tome

----------


## Točka

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pomikaki prvotno napisa
> ...


Dodajmo i konzumaciju droga i alkohola.

----------


## anchie76

jooj joooj, pa koliko ljudi iz okoline znate da konzumiraju drogu i alkohol i doje?

Ili mi pricamo o tome kak vidimo zenu koja doji na ulici pa joj ponudimo i svoje dijete usput?

----------


## Deaedi

Cuj, dosta cura koje su danas majke, u mladosti su npr. prakticirale sex bez zastite, odnosno kondoma.

----------


## Pliska

Holiko znam te se bolesti niti ne prenose majčinim mlijekom (ili griješim  :? ). 

Osim toga, sada ti u trudnoći rade testove za svakakve bolesti pa barem za žene koje ja imam u blizini nemam strah zaraze.

----------


## Anci

U trudnoći rade markere na hepatitis, ne na HIV.
Postoje i neki CMV, ne znam puno o tome, no čitala sam da se prenose majčinim mlijekom.
A alkohol, droga, nikotin, razni lijekovi... :/ 
Za nekog jako, jako bliskog možda i znaš da ne konzumira. Ili bi ti rekla...
No, za cimericu u rodilištu, otkud znaš?

----------


## samaritanka

Ja sam dojila moju novorođenu nećakinju sa tedencijom da to bude dulje nego što je bilo potrebno što sam u svakom slučaju htjela izbjeći. Bilo je puno frke međutim rezultat na kraju sestra ju je dojila pune tri godine.

Mislim da se u današnjim uvjetima života definitivno zaboravlja koji je zapravo profil žena koje bi se ponudile podojiti moje dijete?
Kad malo razmislim koje bi žene to uopće mogle biti onda nemam problema s odlukom. 

Profil žena koje bi dale mlijeko je sigurno drugačiji u danas u hrvatskoj sredini nego u prošlom stoljeću i iskreno nevjerujem da bi mi se alkoholičaraka, narkomanka, HIV-pozitivna ili slična ponudila da doji moje dijete ...

Dojenje tuđeg djeteta praktički u razvijenim društvima čini mi se nije ni zakonski obrađeno toliko je ironično rečeno u "zamahu"...

Depoi majčinog mlijeka šestedesetih godina prošlog stoljeća kako mi kaže susjeda u Zagrebu koja je imala viška mlijeka tada pa ga je prodavala i tako zarađivala da popravi kućni budžet,.... znači ti depoi više ne postoje ili zna netko nešto o tome?

----------


## pomikaki

> Dodajmo i konzumaciju droga i alkohola.


ovo mi ne stoji, valjda je ta žena koja doji ili moja cimerica u rodilištu koju gledam već dva dana kako ne pije   :Grin:   ili neka prijateljica ili rođaka koja mi je došla pomoći i koju poznam.
Ili u slučaju da sam joj dala dijete na čuvanje, kao što je gore opisano, valjda znam kome sam povjerila dijete, ako se drogira ne bih ga povjerila ni svojoj sestri.

Ali za HIV, e to već ne znam, može ga žena imati da toga nije svijesna.



> Cuj, dosta cura koje su danas majke, u mladosti su npr. prakticirale sex bez zastite, odnosno kondoma.


a možda su se zarazile i drugim putem... baš sam razmišljala jesam li ja sigurna da nemam HIV   :Grin:   ali nekako mi se kroz maglu čini da sam dobila uz ostale nalaze u trudnoći i to da ga nemam (morala bih virnuti u trudničku knjižicu)
Računam da žena koja mi želi pomoći u dojenju neće namjerno slagati da nema HIV, ali razmišljam kolika je šansa da toga nije svijesna.




> Holiko znam te se bolesti niti ne prenose majčinim mlijekom (ili griješim  ).


 e sad ovdje bih voljela stručan komentar.

----------


## pomikaki

> Depoi majčinog mlijeka šestedesetih godina prošlog stoljeća kako mi kaže susjeda u Zagrebu koja je imala viška mlijeka tada pa ga je prodavala i tako zarađivala da popravi kućni budžet,.... znači ti depoi više ne postoje ili zna netko nešto o tome?


 :shock:  ovo je meni trebalo, bila bih veliku lovu zaradila  8) samo ja bih bila još platila da me netko dobro izdoji   :Grin:   bilo je strašno

----------


## Deaedi

> Holiko znam te se bolesti niti ne prenose majčinim mlijekom (ili griješim  :? ).


Sanse prijenosa su male, ali ipak postoje.

----------


## anchie76

Ocemo sad o sansama trovanja adaptiranim ili zaraze nekom bakterijom iz tog istog ili cemo to preskociti i samo se skoncentirati na strahote tudjeg mm-a?   :Saint:

----------


## cvijeta73

ma ja sam već napisala - uopće me nije strah nikakve zaraze i sl. ne sviđa mi se ta ideja o tome da ja dojim tuđe dijete ili da moje dijete cica drugu ženu i gotovo. osim, nemam pojma, u nekakvim život-smrt situacijama.

----------


## Zorana

Zar nismo mi bioloski "isprogramirani" da nam ovakve stvari budu odbojne?  :Grin:

----------


## marta

Ne bih rekla. Postoji sva sila drustava na ovoj zemlji u kojima je normalno da sve zene u prosirenim obiteljima doje svu djecu u tim istim obiteljima, ukoliko majka nije prisutna.

----------


## anchie76

> Zar nismo mi bioloski "isprogramirani" da nam ovakve stvari budu odbojne?


Vidis, vidis, vrlo je i to moguce  :Yes: 


ja samo znam da sad pronadjem svoje postove na ovu temu prije recimo 4-5 godina da bi se dobro nasmijala   :Grin:  

Znanje koje sam stekla tjekom ovih godina u potpunosti je promjenilo moje uvjerenje i bila bih u stanju pregristi i svoje osjecaje i sve ostalo sto bi me mucilo - zbog djeteta.

----------


## anchie76

> Ne bih rekla. Postoji sva sila drustava na ovoj zemlji u kojima je normalno da sve zene u prosirenim obiteljima doje svu djecu u tim istim obiteljima, ukoliko majka nije prisutna.


Nisam to znala.   Svasta nova covjek nauci.

----------


## Zorana

Pa svaka stanica u meni vristi na ovu ideju iako ja to vjesto racionaliziram pa kazem da bi mi bilo ok u slucaju prijeke potrebe, bolje to nego adaptirano itd. Jednako kao sto sam izracionalizirala dojenje tijekom trudnoce i tandem, a ni jedno ni drugo ne smatram instinktivnim ponasanjem sisavaca.

----------


## seni

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne bih rekla. Postoji sva sila drustava na ovoj zemlji u kojima je normalno da sve zene u prosirenim obiteljima doje svu djecu u tim istim obiteljima, ukoliko majka nije prisutna.
> 
> 
> Nisam to znala.   Svasta nova covjek nauci.


mozda se radi vise o kulturoloskoj "programiranosti". (nisam strucna, samo pretpostavljam, mozda ima nesto i u toj "bioloskoj")

u svakom slucaju, kad sam bila u maroku, ono sjedenje kod berbera i jedenje prstima svih okolo iz jedne zdjele, mi nikako nije sjelo   :Grin:  
prsti u usta, pa u zdjelu... brrrr, meni naprosto muka od toga.

ima doduse nesto i u osobnom stavu.
mogla bih recimo zamisliti to shere-nje sike sa svojom sekom, ili nekom dobrom prijateljicom...
ali ja sam jedna od onih rijetkih biljaka, koja nikad nisam voljela ni ono poularno mjenjanje odjece sa frendicama (samo sa sekom i jednom frendicom).

----------


## Deaedi

> Ne bih rekla. Postoji sva sila drustava na ovoj zemlji u kojima je normalno da sve zene u prosirenim obiteljima doje svu djecu u tim istim obiteljima, ukoliko majka nije prisutna.


Mislis, između ostalog na mormonske zajednice i poligamne obitelji? Tamo je to normalno, iz razloga jer je normalna i pologamija.

----------


## Anci

A sad još nešto...
Moja mama i moja draga ujna su rodile praktički isti dan i bile cimerice u rodilištu.
Moja mama kaže da nije imala mlijeka (sad: je, nije...nije ni bitno u ovoj priči) i tih par dana dojila me ujna.

Kad god one pričaju o tome, pričaju s nježnošću i u meni izaziva pozitivne, tople osjećaje.

A pomisao da moje dijete netko doji mi se ne sviđa... :/

----------


## pomikaki

> Zar nismo mi bioloski "isprogramirani" da nam ovakve stvari budu odbojne?


mene je izgleda zaobišlo to programiranje.
Ali možda je to zato što nisam gradsko dijete.

----------


## mama courage

ima i ona da ti je ujna time postala "kuma" po mlijeku.   :Grin:  tako je mama moje frendice dojila dijete jedne romkinje. pa kad je romkinja htjela da ju upozna sa svom svojom velikom obitelji, žena se malo ustrtarila. reče, neću moći proći gradom da me romi koji prose ne dovikuju: bok, kumo!   :Grin:

----------


## a zakaj

meni se, prije nego sto sam rodila, nije svidjala ni ideja da moje dijete doji moju cicu.
tako da mi je tesko unaprijed, neovisno o kontekstu, reci bi li mi se svidjelo da doji drugu zenu, ili da ja dojim tudje dijete.

----------


## cvijeta73

> meni se, prije nego sto sam rodila, nije svidjala ni ideja da moje dijete doji moju cicu.


a i to što kažeš   :Grin:

----------


## seni

a zakaj, bas si me nasmijala.   :Smile:  a mislim i da je to jedan jako zdrav pogled na "materiju".  8)

cini mi se da je poanta da je nekima to sasvim normalno i ok. nekima zamislivo, nekima manje zamislivo, nekima odbojno. i sve pet.

manje pet je, kad jedni druge pocnu uvjeravati, da je bilo koje od ovih stajalista, za sve ostale non plus ultra.

----------


## Felix

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne bih rekla. Postoji sva sila drustava na ovoj zemlji u kojima je normalno da sve zene u prosirenim obiteljima doje svu djecu u tim istim obiteljima, ukoliko majka nije prisutna.
> 
> 
> Nisam to znala.   Svasta nova covjek nauci.


koliko znam, u busmanskim zajednicama sve zene doje svu djecu. naprosto, koja ti je blize...  :Wink:  i sasvim je logicno da busmani pokazuju najmanju agresivnost u svijetu. prolaktin i oksitocin kolaju svim clanovima zajednice  :Smile:

----------


## seni

vidis ti jednostavnog i jeftinog recepta za mir u svijetu.  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Danka_

> Mislim da se u današnjim uvjetima života definitivno zaboravlja koji je zapravo profil žena koje bi se ponudile podojiti moje dijete?
> Kad malo razmislim koje bi žene to uopće mogle biti onda nemam problema s odlukom. 
> 
> Profil žena koje bi dale mlijeko je sigurno drugačiji u danas u hrvatskoj sredini nego u prošlom stoljeću i iskreno nevjerujem da bi mi se alkoholičaraka, narkomanka, HIV-pozitivna ili slična ponudila da doji moje dijete ...


iznenadila bi se...  :Wink:  hocu reci, nisu samo ovisnice i zene koje si nazvala "i slicne" pozitivne na HIV i Hep C.  :Smile:  

ne ulazim u ostatak diskusije.

----------


## Felix

> vidis ti jednostavnog i jeftinog recepta za mir u svijetu.


pa zapravo...  :Wink:  
tko je ikad citao odenta, takav zakljucak mu dolazi sam po sebi. nije slucajno sto bas najagresivniji narodi imaju najagresivnije metode ponasanja prema tek rodjenoj djeci, od odvajanja od majke do uplitanja u dojenje.

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne bih rekla. Postoji sva sila drustava na ovoj zemlji u kojima je normalno da sve zene u prosirenim obiteljima doje svu djecu u tim istim obiteljima, ukoliko majka nije prisutna.
> 
> 
> Mislis, između ostalog na mormonske zajednice i poligamne obitelji? Tamo je to normalno, iz razloga jer je normalna i pologamija.


Ne, nisam mislila na njih, ali kad ih vec spominjes, mogu i oni. Mislila sam na veliku vecinu ovih koje mi zovemo "primitivna" plemena, a zive u prosirenim obiteljima. Pri tome ne mislim da tipa s 5 zena, nego na siru obitelj koja zivi zajedno. Znaci bake, djede, tetke, stricevi, svi na okupu. Njima je normalno da se svi brinu za djecu.

----------


## leonisa

> ima i ona da ti je ujna time postala "kuma" po mlijeku.   tako je mama moje frendice dojila dijete jedne romkinje. pa kad je romkinja htjela da ju upozna sa svom svojom velikom obitelji, žena se malo ustrtarila. reče, neću moći proći gradom da me romi koji prose ne dovikuju: bok, kumo!


zar nije mama po mlijeku? moj stari ima sestru po sisi. i moj muz. mog muza je dojila zena u rodilistu dok je njegova majka imala onih pocetnih problema.
a i na faxu se u sklopu nasljednog prava spominje taj odnos. iako ne igra ulogu u nasljedjivanju  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

A eno svi skocili na drugom topiku jer je baba htjela uvaliti djetetu sisu.  :Grin:  
Moram malo razmisliti o kulturoloskoj uvjetovanosti. Recimo, meni su i tandem (i trio  :Grin:  ) i dojenje u trudnoci neupitni po pitanju koristi za dijete itd. Medjutim, jasno se sjecam tog nekog cudnog osjecaja tijekom dojenja u trudnoci, kao da mi je svaka stanica u tijelu govorila da nesto u tome ne stima. Isti osjecaj mi se javlja i na pomisao da netko drugi doji moju djecu. Ovo se, naravno, ne odnosi na neke hitne situacije koje ne bi ostavljale drugi izbor i kad bi se radilo o direktnoj koristi ili steti kad je dijete u pitanju. (ovo je dio koji je meni "prevagnuo" kad je i ovo s dojenjem bilo u pitanju) 
Nisam jedina na forumu koja je pisala o tim groznim unutarnjim sukobima kad su ove teme u pitanju, medjutim, cinjenica je da ima i onih koji to skroz drugacije dozivljavaju. A bas bi me zanimalo je li to stvarno nesto sto jeste ili nije uprogramirano u sisavcima.

----------


## Zorana

I, upravo mi je sinulo da bih, iz nekog cudnog razloga, najteze podnijela da mi dijete doji netko od zena iz muzeve rodbine. Pomagajte, drugovi...  :Grin:

----------


## marta

> I, upravo mi je sinulo da bih, iz nekog cudnog razloga, najteze podnijela da mi dijete doji netko od zena iz muzeve rodbine. Pomagajte, drugovi...


Jesi sad skuzila da su to tvoje predrasude a ne bio-uvjetovanost?   :Grin:   :Razz:

----------


## Zorana

Cekaj, ne brzaj sa zakljuccima.  :Grin:   Kakva je situacija kod ostalih sisavaca?

----------


## pomikaki

> Kakva je situacija kod ostalih sisavaca?


za ostale sisavce bio je negdje na forumu jedan zanimljiv tekst, ili topic.
Ja znam da mačke ako više ženki živi zajedno, doje sve mačiće redom, a najsimpatičnije mi je kad se dvije mačke legnu jedna prema drugoj i naprave krug unutar kojeg se uvale svi mačići i sišu na sve strane.
S druge strane koze ne dopuštaju tuđim jarićima da ih sišu, čak i ako se na neko vrijeme (samo par sati) od njih odvoji jare, recimo jer ga treba spasiti jer se rodi preslabašno, ne puštaju više svoje dijete da ga siše.
Tako sam ja bila nekim jarićima zamjenska majka. A onda bi ih jednog dana našla na tanjuru...

Za ljude mislim da je jako prirodno dijeliti sisu, samo smo se mi malo od toga odalečili, da li zbog kršćanske mitologije koja demonizira određene dijelove tijela, i cijelo tijelo uostalom (molim kršćane da se ne uvrijede, ne govorim o kršćanstvu u originalu), da li zbog široke ponude ad na policama supermarketa...

I mislim da je to pojava stara koliko i suosjećanje, koe se javilo još prije čovjeka i nalazimo ga već kod životinja.

Na onom topicu sa svekrvinom sisom, odmah je bilo jasno da je postavljačici topica svekrva ne baš najmilija osoba. Kao i gore ova šogorica. Da se meni tako uvaljuje netko tko mi nije drag, ne bih bila baš opuštena (recimo moja sveki se isto zezala na taj način, nije baš dala sisu u usta ali joj je bilo zabavno kad se mala bacala po njoj i kopala pod majicom i meni tu ništa nije bilo ružno, ali ja sam si sa sveki više-manje ok). Ali da mi je dijete gladno, bilo bi mi svejedno sviđa mi se ta nositeljica cica ili ne, i bilo bi mi važno da ima mlijeka...

----------


## pomikaki

eh, ispravak... onaj topic zapravo je bio o tome koliko dugo ostali sisavci isključivo doje, a tu se provuklo i nekoliko podataka ove vrste.

a ono moje s mačkama i kozama... tko bi rekao, kad se sjetite da su mačke individualci a koze životinje stada!

----------


## Anci

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ima i ona da ti je ujna time postala "kuma" po mlijeku.   tako je mama moje frendice dojila dijete jedne romkinje. pa kad je romkinja htjela da ju upozna sa svom svojom velikom obitelji, žena se malo ustrtarila. reče, neću moći proći gradom da me romi koji prose ne dovikuju: bok, kumo!  
> 
> 
> zar nije mama po mlijeku? moj stari ima sestru po sisi. i moj muz. mog muza je dojila zena u rodilistu dok je njegova majka imala onih pocetnih problema.
> a i na faxu se u sklopu nasljednog prava spominje taj odnos. iako ne igra ulogu u nasljedjivanju


Onda pogledaj još jednom   :Razz:  
Mislim da se baš u Klariću spominje ovo kumstvo po mlijeku koje MC propagira   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mama courage prvotno napisa
> ...


ja sam isto čula samo za majku a ne kumu po mlijeku. Isto za to znam s faksa, a i iz literature, valjda.
Također za sestru / brata po mlijeku.
Ja sam mama po mlijeku svom psu. Izdajala sam prvo vrijeme velike količine a nisam ih imala u čemu zamrznuti. Tako da je i pas to pio dok mu nije dodijalo.

----------


## leonisa

da u klaricu se spominje.
ne znam za kumstvo, znam za mamu/kcer/brata/seku   :Grin:  

al to su detalji 8)

----------


## summer

> Ja sam mama po mlijeku svom psu. Izdajala sam prvo vrijeme velike količine a nisam ih imala u čemu zamrznuti. Tako da je i pas to pio dok mu nije dodijalo.


Koji komplicirani rodbinski odnosi   :Grin:

----------


## slava

Osjećam otpor prema tome da bi svoje dijete dala bilo komu da ga podoji, to bi ipak morala biti osoba koju poznajem i to bi mi bilo ok. 
Sama sam jednom zgodom nadojila nećakinju i to mi je jedno jako lijepo iskustvo, raznježim se kad se toga sjetim  :Heart:  .
Nije mi normalno da siku ponudi osoba koja uopće nije u laktaciji, takva ideja mi je skroz suluda, iako takva osoba može zaista postupiti u najboljoj namjeri, želeći utješiti dijete.

----------


## anna01

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pomikaki prvotno napisa
> ...


znam da u bolnicama majkama pozitivnim na hepatitis b i c ne preporucuju dojenje zbog mogucnosti prjenosa uzrocnika ...

----------


## anna01

> Nije mi normalno da siku ponudi osoba koja uopće nije u laktaciji, takva ideja mi je skroz suluda, iako takva osoba može zaista postupiti u najboljoj namjeri, želeći utješiti dijete.


potpisujem ...

 ja ne bi da mi  druga osoba doji djete, ne mogu zamisliti da u tom intimnom cinu sudjeluje jos netko... svaka cast

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Deaedi prvotno napisa
> ...


moje se razmišljanje kreće više u smjeru da li žena koja je rodila i doji (dakle i prošla pretrage u trudnoći) zna da li ima takve bolesti. Ako je svjesna da ih ima, vjerujem da neće ni nuditi okolo cicu. (već sam napisala kako sam se dvoumila da li da podojim nećakinju - i nisam, jer sam sumnjala da možda imam mliječac, a sad je nećakinja na ad i ja se pitam da li sam napravila dobro jer mliječca se čovjek ipak riješi... :/ ma pojma nemam)

i dojenje mi nije intimni čin. Dojenje je jelo, a seks je intimni čin   :Grin:   bar u mom sustavu

----------


## Anci

O, dojenje je puno više od (samo) hrane   :Razz:

----------


## pomikaki

naravno...  :Kiss:

----------


## Deaedi

> anna01 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pomikaki prvotno napisa
> ...


Da, ali ima dosta zena koje ne znaju, a niti ne sumnaju da su potencijalni prenosnici neke bolesti.

----------


## cvijeta73

*Deaedi*, da znaš da je mlijeko zdravstveno ispravno, a nije život-smrt situacija, ti bi dala svoje dijete nekoj drugoj ženi da ga doji? ili bi ti dojila drugo dijete?

----------


## Deaedi

> *Deaedi*, da znaš da je mlijeko zdravstveno ispravno, a nije život-smrt situacija, ti bi dala svoje dijete nekoj drugoj ženi da ga doji? ili bi ti dojila drugo dijete?


Da. Ako bi mlijeko bilo potpuno zdravstveno ispravno.

----------


## cvijeta73

a ja ne znam zašto je meni to nekako odbojno  :? 
biće ona zoranina biološka uvjetovanost + kulturološki efekt.  :/

----------


## Deaedi

Pa recimo, da mozda bi se radije odlucila na izdojeno mlijeko druge dojilje, da se ispravim, ne bas na dojenje.

----------


## Anci

> a ja ne znam zašto je meni to nekako odbojno  :? 
> biće ona zoranina biološka uvjetovanost + kulturološki efekt.  :/


Ne znam ni ja razlog kod sebe.
To je ono: netko bi, netko ne bi, nije nitko više u pravu od drugoga... :/ 

A zanima me jel nekome netko drugi dojio dijete, kako je dijete to prihvatilo.
Posebno starije dijete.
Ja sam jučer zezala nećakinju: hoda mala oko mame i hoće sisati, a mama sklanja suđe   :Grin:  
Pitam je ja: Hoćeš doći teti sisati?
Kaže mala da je to J-ino, a da ona sisa mamu.

Isti odgovor je moja J dala mojoj sestri tjedan dana ranije...

----------


## anna01

i dojenje mi nije intimni čin. Dojenje je jelo, a seks je intimni čin   :Grin:   bar u mom sustavu[/quote]

meni definitivno je, i ono mi je daleko vise od samo hranjenja... to je nesto rezervirano samo za mene i moju curicu...

----------


## anchie76

> meni definitivno je, i ono mi je daleko vise od samo hranjenja... to je nesto rezervirano samo za mene i moju curicu...


Ja mislim da NITKO ovdje na cijelom forumu i na "cijelom svijetu" sigurno ne misli drugacije.  Pa naravno da je tako.

Mi ne govorimo o tim situacijama.  Sto bi pored sebe zive i zdrave davala drugoj da ga doji (osim ak se ne zelim malo odmoriti onak kak je to Marta rekla  :Grin:  ).  Govorimo o situacijama da ti NISI u mogucnosti dojiti svoje dijete.  Da li onda radje mlijeko druge zene (moze i izdojeno) ili adaptirano?

----------


## slava

> A zanima me jel nekome netko drugi dojio dijete, kako je dijete to prihvatilo.
> Posebno starije dijete.


Ja sam jednom podojila nećakinju kad je imala 9 mj. Inače ona i moj sin su svaga tri tjedna razlike, a ja sam bila puna mlijeka. Dogodilo se da je morala ostati na čuvanju, bilo je navečer, ona je bila nasisana i spremna za spavanje, jer uvijek u to vrijeme ide spavati i onda par sati ništa ne traži. Njezina mama je bila odsutna, a malena ipak nije zaspala. Bilo je sve ok, ali oko ponoći je postala cendrava, htjela je spavati, ali je bila i gladna. Kako je već bila na dohrani, ništa nije htjela ni jesti ni piti. Ja joj probala dati siku i to je bilo to što nedostaje. Bez ikakva oklijevanja zgrabila je ciku, napapala se i zaspala   :Saint:   :Heart:  .
Kao što rekoh, meni je to bilo predivno iskustvo. E sad, to je dijete koje volim kao svoje od prvog dana. Ne znam da li bih mogla podojiti svako dijete  :/ .
Isto tako bih i svojoj šogorici dala svoje dijete na podoj (kad bi baš bila potreba), ali svakome ne bih.

----------


## anna01

> anna01 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni definitivno je, i ono mi je daleko vise od samo hranjenja... to je nesto rezervirano samo za mene i moju curicu...
> 
> 
> Ja mislim da NITKO ovdje na cijelom forumu i na "cijelom svijetu" sigurno ne misli drugacije.  Pa naravno da je tako.
> 
> Mi ne govorimo o tim situacijama.  Sto bi pored sebe zive i zdrave davala drugoj da ga doji (osim ak se ne zelim malo odmoriti onak kak je to Marta rekla  ).  Govorimo o situacijama da ti NISI u mogucnosti dojiti svoje dijete.  Da li onda radje mlijeko druge zene (moze i izdojeno) ili adaptirano?


izdojeno bi  i dala, ali da je doji ne bi mogla...mozda sam sebicna, i mozda ce netko reci da gledam samo sebe,ali ne bi mogla ....

----------


## Pliska

> U trudnoći rade markere na hepatitis, ne na HIV.


Rade i test na HIV. Svim trudnicama.




> Mi ne govorimo o tim situacijama. Sto bi pored sebe zive i zdrave davala drugoj da ga doji (osim ak se ne zelim malo odmoriti onak kak je to Marta rekla  ). Govorimo o situacijama da ti NISI u mogucnosti dojiti svoje dijete. Da li onda radje mlijeko druge zene (moze i izdojeno) ili adaptirano?


Kad bi bio slučaj za sebe, tj. momentalno me nema ili sam bolesna ili nešto treće pa nemogu tog momenta podojiti, dala bi drugoj ženi da doji, ali kad uopće nebi dojila onda bi radije izdojeno pa na bocu jer bi mi bilo teško gledati svaki dan, nekoliko puta, kako moje dijete doji drugu ženu. Bila bi ljubomorna.
Dojiti drugo dijete mi nebi bio nikakav problem.

----------


## Cubana

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U trudnoći rade markere na hepatitis, ne na HIV.
> 
> 
> Rade i test na HIV. Svim trudnicama.


Ja mislim da je Anci u pravu.

----------


## Pliska

Pogledaj mi potpis, nedavno sam bila trudna i kažem ti da automatski rade i na HIV. Sve trudnice koje znam su isto napravile i taj test, barem u Istri.

----------


## Cubana

Ja sam trenutno trudna i bila 2x u Petrovoj (Zg) i nisu me niti jedamput testirali na HIV.

----------


## Pliska

Zar te nije poslao gin.napraviti nalaze krvi za razne bolesti? Među njima je i HIV. Ako si na početku trudnoće, možda te kasnije pošalje. 
Nije da ti gin kaže "sada ćemo vas testirati na HIV nego te pošalje vaditi krv i nakon mjesec dana dobiješ hrpu nalaza među kojima je i taj.

----------


## cvijeta73

pliska, niti ja nisam radila test na hiv. u rijeci se radi jedino ako želiš roditi u kadi.

----------


## pomikaki

> Pogledaj mi potpis, nedavno sam bila trudna i kažem ti da automatski rade i na HIV. Sve trudnice koje znam su isto napravile i taj test, barem u Istri.


ja imam mamneziju   :Embarassed:   ali čini mi se da su i meni to radili, tako da bih rekla da nemam tih gadnijih bolesti

mislim da se kod većine odbijatelja zamjenskih dojilja radi o odbojnosti prema tuđim cicama. Rizik od zaraze ipak bih rekla da nije ono što je majkama prvo na pameti - većinom.

Nije stvar u tome da bih davala dijete bilo kome na cicu radi štosa ili radi kumstva po mlijeku, nego mislim o situaciji kad je dijete tek rođeno i majci još nije nadošlo mlijeko, a kraj nje sjedi rodilja (friško testirana na hiv   :Grin:  ) koja se izdaja, kao što je bio moj slučaj u rodilištu. Ja sam recimo dva dana slušala plač iz susjedne sobe, da bih tek na kraju shvatila da tamo obje cure ne mogu navući mlijeko i hrane bebače adaptiranim.  A istovremeno sam ja imala prepune cice i slabo prohodne kanaliće, baš mi je falilo malo dodatnog sisanja. Bilo mi je žao da nas nisu sestre spojile. Sad ne znam kako bi reagirale te žene, da li bi pristale da im podojim dijete, ali ja ne bih imala ništa protiv. Sestre su vjerojatno smatrale da imaju dosta posla bez da se s nama zafrkavaju.

----------


## Pliska

> pliska, niti ja nisam radila test na hiv. u rijeci se radi jedino ako želiš roditi u kadi.


Onda valjda ovisi o gin.koji piše uputnice. Kod nas sve testiraju što mi je super jer neki ni neznaju da imaju HIV ili hepatitis ili šta drugo, nevezano za dojenje.




> Nije stvar u tome da bih davala dijete bilo kome na cicu radi štosa ili radi kumstva po mlijeku, nego mislim o situaciji kad je dijete tek rođeno i majci još nije nadošlo mlijeko, a kraj nje sjedi rodilja (friško testirana na hiv  ) koja se izdaja, kao što je bio moj slučaj u rodilištu. Ja sam recimo dva dana slušala plač iz susjedne sobe, da bih tek na kraju shvatila da tamo obje cure ne mogu navući mlijeko i hrane bebače adaptiranim. A istovremeno sam ja imala prepune cice i slabo prohodne kanaliće, baš mi je falilo malo dodatnog sisanja. Bilo mi je žao da nas nisu sestre spojile. Sad ne znam kako bi reagirale te žene, da li bi pristale da im podojim dijete, ali ja ne bih imala ništa protiv. Sestre su vjerojatno smatrale da imaju dosta posla bez da se s nama zafrkavaju.


Baš tako   :Smile:   Mene iskreno čudi što u rodilištima gdje toliko propagiraju dojenje, nitko ne nudi i tu opciju. Ja bi bila platila nekome da mi da djete na podoj. Ovaj moj je samo spavao a ja po cijele dane i noći se izdajala   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pomikaki

također mi je sasvim logična ova situacija koju opisuje slava, i nekad sigurno nije bila nimalo neuobičajena, da žena iz bliže rodbine podoji dijete kad majke nema u blizini... I čak mi u toj situaciji nije nelogično da žena koja svaki dan gleda sestru ili šogoricu koja doji, i to je za nju prirodan čin (kojem se nitko iz okoline ne čudi   :Wink:  ), kad mora smiriti to dijete ako majke trenutno nema, da mu da cicu bez mlijeka kao etno verziju dude varalice   :Smile:  

istina, dojenje je više od hrane, ali za mene (otkad sam rodila) je nešto potpuno prirodno. Djetetu to sigurno ne može štetiti. Jedino ostaje pitanje smeta li majci.

----------


## samaritanka

Išla sam napokon pročitati diskutabilan tekst i ova mi se rečenica najviše sviđa:
"No nakon dvomjesečnog druženja s brojnim čudesnim ženama iz Europe i Sjedinjenih Država, sigurna je da taj prijedlog sada ne bi odbila." 

Da sam tekst pročitala prije 1999 godine postala bi znatiželjna, ali prije toga bi bila  :shock: ili   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Startala sam sa svim problemima dojenja bolne pune grudi, zastoji mlijeka, krastave bradavice i doila sve u kompletu zbrojeno bez prekida dvoje djece sedam godina. Dojenje me je uputilo što da radim i instinktivno ili ne ne znam, dojenje mi je šapatalo kako dalje...Preko dojenja sam puno naučila, a da sam se skoncentrirala na krvave bradavice propustila bi ohoho za mene značajnih stvari  životu...

Dobro je da postoji ovaj forum da se razbiju vlastite zablude oko dojenja.
Da je dojenje danas tako spontano u ovom više manje neprirodnom načinu života ne bi poznavali riječ PODRŠKA dojenja....bila bi suvišna...

----------


## cvijeta73

a vidiš, meni je isto dojenje i prije ovog foruma bilo, unatoč problemima s kojima sam se suočila, prirodno i znala sam instinktivno da moram imati dovoljno mlijeka (priroda mog problema s dojenjem   :Grin:  ), iako sam u forumu, s drugim djetetom, dobila i potvrdu tog mog razmišljanja. 
ali, instinktivno, me odbija pomisao tuđeg djeteta na mojim cicama. ili moga djeteta na tuđim cicama.
pa čak sam još uvijek skeptična kod onog pitanja - da li bi radije dala ad ili izdojeno mlijeko druge dojilje, naravno, zdravstveno ispravno.  :/

----------


## Anci

> pa čak sam još uvijek skeptična kod onog pitanja - da li bi radije dala ad ili izdojeno mlijeko druge dojilje, naravno, zdravstveno ispravno


Pa da, ne znam zašto je tomu tako.
Da je lakše dati djetetu  mlijeko od krave, nego od prijateljice... :/

----------


## zhabica

> pa čak sam još uvijek skeptična kod onog pitanja - da li bi radije dala ad ili izdojeno mlijeko druge dojilje, naravno, zdravstveno ispravno
> 			
> 		
> 
> Pa da, ne znam zašto je tomu tako.
> Da je lakše dati djetetu  mlijeko od krave, nego od prijateljice... :/


pa kad je kulturoloski prihvatljivije piti mlijeko, dapace pozeljno, kravlje naravno, djeci se daje, da im jacaju kosti, radi zdravlja, to je prihvatljivo i normalno ali majcino? 

koje majcino mlijeko? kad zivimo u drustvima u kojem majcinog mlijeka *nema* naravno da je cudno. 

i jos se opteretimo mislima o bolestima koje mama moze prenijet na dijete, to nikome nije palo na pamet da pomisli za adaptirano.  :/

----------


## zhabica

> za adaptirano.  :/


edit: za kravlje

----------


## pomikaki

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da je lakše dati djetetu  mlijeko od krave, nego od prijateljice... :/
> 
> 
> pa kad je kulturoloski prihvatljivije piti mlijeko, dapace pozeljno, kravlje naravno, djeci se daje, da im jacaju kosti, radi zdravlja, to je prihvatljivo i normalno ali majcino? 
> 
> koje majcino mlijeko? kad zivimo u drustvima u kojem majcinog mlijeka *nema* naravno da je cudno. 
> ...


Eh, da, rekla bih da se cijelo vrijeme oko ovoga vrtimo.

----------


## tropical

ja nisam provjeravala ako sam odgovorila na ovo pitanje već ali redovito čitam ove odgovore ovdje i svakodnevno razmišljam o toj temi. počela sam od mišljenja da nema šanse da bih nekoj drugoj dala da doji moje dijete pa preko tog da mooožda, nekome koga osobno poznam ali sad kad razmišljam uistinu bih jedino dala da jede izdojeno mlijeko neke kome zna da je zdrava, da ne puši, pije, drogira se, jede koliko toliko zdravo. a opet, da me netko pita i u nudi bih sigurno podojila tuđe dijete, ali ne bez pitanja.

----------


## cuckalica

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne bih rekla. Postoji sva sila drustava na ovoj zemlji u kojima je normalno da sve zene u prosirenim obiteljima doje svu djecu u tim istim obiteljima, ukoliko majka nije prisutna.
> 
> 
> Mislis, između ostalog na mormonske zajednice i poligamne obitelji? Tamo je to normalno, iz razloga jer je normalna i pologamija.


to je i u cro na selima bila normalna pojava. moja mama ni dan danas nije sigurna cija su djeca njena dva rodaka. imaju isto prezime a mame su ih dojile skupa. koja se prva vrati iz polja podoji obojicu, iducu rundu casti druga i tako stalno   :Grin:

----------


## melange

salma hayek dojila afričko novorođenče

----------


## tropical

i onda sam ja počela gledati i rasplakala se k'o kišna godina na prvo dijete u prilogu. obojica mojih dečkih su me gledali u čudu...

----------


## ana.m

> i onda sam ja počela gledati i rasplakala se k'o kišna godina na prvo dijete u prilogu. obojica mojih dečkih su me gledali u čudu...


I meni je bila knedla u grlu cijelo vrijeme...
I zar su baš morali pokazati bebicu kako umre!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## samaritanka

Svaka čast Selmi...

----------


## pomikaki

da, evo odgovora na pitanje iz naslova  8)

----------


## alef

u slucajevima nuzde... naravno. A inace, dojila bih sestrinu ili bratovu djecu, a ne bi mi smetalo ni da seka ili snaha doje moju... Naravno, ne iz fore, vec opet recimo ako bih ih čuvala isl.

----------


## tandina

dojenje je za mene intiman čin, čin hranjenja i ljubavi.

iako osjećam blagu odbojnost unaprijed razmišljajući o tome da mi druga žena doji dijete, mislim da, kad bih znala da je zdrava i upoznala je, bilo bi mi sigurno draže da mi dijete pije pravo ljudsko mlijeko, a ne neke zamjene

e, sad, najiskrenije, mislim da mi se emotivno to ne bi svidjelo - moje dijete i druga žena, duboko u sebi osjećam natruhu ljubomore razmišljajući o tome
al kako su rijetke stvari u kojima je 100÷ po mom, zadovoljila bih se s time da sam se odlučila za ono što je najbolje za dijete

hm, nije da mi treba, al gdje bi u ovoj hipotetskoj raspravi danas pronašle dojilju za dijete, i da li bi to skrivale, ili vam ne bi bilo bed pričati o tome   :?   :Heart:

----------

